# Smeg cooker hood - anywhere cheaper I can get this?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I want to buy this Smeg hood, the KSE6600XL










and, like the careful shopper I am, spent ages researching the usual price comparison sites and have plateaud at Â£384.34 on http://www.biasco.com/

Just wondered if anyone knows any shops or other sites that may do a better deal on this? Probably a good price considering the brand and suction power but always nice to get advice from the kitchen loving TT owners 

ps does that image doesn't look strange to you as well?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Seems like a good price from a quick search on the usual sites I use.

You may find additional discounts here:

http://www.vouchercodes.com/

http://hotukdeals.com/index.php


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> Seems like a good price from a quick search on the usual sites I use.
> 
> You may find additional discounts here:
> 
> ...


I think it probably is, I've never been in to those voucher sites before though, couldn't see anything for the hood but they could be useful for some of the other stuff we need in the kitchen. Cheers.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Mike, my brother and I organised all the appliances for my parents recently fitted new kitchen and did a fair amount of checking prices on the internet etc.

We found Biasco to be very competitive. The few items we did find cheaper on other sites were only cheaper by a few pounds.

We ended up buying all the appliances from Biasco.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Mike, my brother and I organised all the appliances for my parents recently fitted new kitchen and did a fair amount of checking prices on the internet etc.
> 
> We found Biasco to be very competitive. The few items we did find cheaper on other sites were only cheaper by a few pounds.
> 
> We ended up buying all the appliances from Biasco.


I think you're right TBH - they're consistently better even looking around today. Looks like my plan with bellows and Airwick isn't going to work so I'll get an order on with 'em. Cheers.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Very slightly cheaper here but not an awful lot :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Very slightly cheaper here but not an awful lot :?


Thanks, I think they've dropped it since I looked last week but, as you say, just slightly.

As an aside, does anybody else find the hood in the image looks like an optical illusion, my mind can't find the edges on the left of the chimney bit...










If it is just me then I'm sure the response will be "What are you on Mike?"


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Very slightly cheaper here but not an awful lot :?
> ...


I think that its an illusion because of the reflection on the base , makes it look "dished" was going to say concave/convex but couldn't remember which way round it was


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Mike,
Not sure if it is too late but I have just got back from skiing. One of our ventures in the property game is kitchen installation- give me all the details of appliances and I will ask our wholesaler for a price for you. We got our Smeg range cooker for Â£800 last year- admittedly it was on special but they do good deals all the time
Ian


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for that Ian, just too late on everything except the hood but if they can beat the price on that then I'll take it but no worries if not 

I hate to concede but no luck with your pedestals either just our main range including the one we mentioned :?

Cheers.


----------

